# Seeking advise



## Smoke Intheair (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey, Guys...

I'm new to the forum...a wanted to get some opinions. I'm not new to shooting. I've been a shooter all my life. I've always been pretty much a rifle-nut. I've owned a few pistols and revolvers but I've never been what you'd call a handgun enthusist. I've become more interested recently and will probably get a concealed carry permit in the near future. I recently sold my only self defense pistol (a Taurus PT-357 in .357 Sig). From my experience I know I like a medium to full size SA/DA pistol with a decocker. I'm not crazy about plastic guns, but I'm getting used to the idea. I really like the Beretta PX4 and the CZ P-01 for home. I like the Springfield XD subcompact and Taurus Millenium for cc (although they are both plastic and DAO). Not sure what caliber yet. Recoil isn't really a factor with me. Never been a huge 9mm (not enough gun?) fan but they sure are cheap (and fun) to shoot. I may be coming around. I've shot a few .40s and my .357 Sig. I have limited experience with .45s. Let me know what you think about the guns I've mentioned and I'd love to hear your suggestions on other similar guns to consider.

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Frist welcome to the forum. You are kind of all over the page on pistols. I'll pitch one at you that you might like and it's not plastic. How about a CZ-75b in 9mm or .40cal. Check them out and you may find what your looking for. They are good for target,home and personal defence. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

If you can, try to get to a range and rent/fondle as many as you can. Of those listed, I only have experience with the XD. It was a really nice shooter, and it never gave me any problems. 

You might check out some of the Sig line, such as a 239 or 229 (well, those are 9mm, but you can get other flavors!). They are DA/SA with decocker, and they're all metal. I've never shot a Sig, but hear they're sweet! 

In the plastic pistol realm, I'd recommend that XD, Glock, or HK USP Compact or P2000sk. The XD and Glock are gonna be striker-fired, so it's more like DAO and there is no decocker. You'll need excellent trigger discipline as they both have the trigger safety (XD has a grip safety too). I hear the Smith & Wesson M&P line is awesome, too! I'd love to have one someday. I've got an HK USP Compact 9mm. It's a great gun, reliable, and is DA/SA w/decocker and safety. Down side to the HK and Sig = lots of $$$. They're pricey. Also in the plastic realm are the Walther P99s. I know there is an AS and QA version, but I'll let someone else talk about them. I don't know much, but I believe they have a decocker as well.

When it comes down to it, get what feels best in your hand and what puts a smile on your face, AND the one that, if possible, you can shoot the best. :smt023


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Smoke Intheair said:


> From my experience I know I like a medium to full size SA/DA pistol with a decocker.
> Thanks!
> 
> Tim


Try the sig226, full size SA/DA pistol with a decocker, 9, 40, or 357sig
Or the sig220 in 45. I have the 226 in 9mm and love it.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

You've come to the right place, friend. Other than those mentioned, the Walther P99 A/S is a plastic DA/SA with a decocker. The can easily be found in .40 because the 9mm's are more sought-after it seems.


----------



## Smoke Intheair (Apr 23, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Frist welcome to the forum. You are kind of all over the page on pistols. I'll pitch one at you that you might like and it's not plastic. How about a CZ-75b in 9mm or .40cal. Check them out and you may find what your looking for. They are good for target,home and personal defence. Good luck. :smt1099





> How about a CZ-75b in 9mm or .40cal. Check them out and you may find what your looking for.


I have a friend who has a CZ-75b 9mm wearing a Hogue Monogrip. I love it.



> You might check out some of the Sig line, such as a 239 or 229


Brother in law packs a Sig 229. I've shot it...a great gun but I don't have that kind of cabbage right now. I love the looks of the HKs (never shot one) but haven't seriously considered them because of the price.

Thanks!


----------



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

here is my opinion for what it is worth. I have two pistols for concealed carry. One is a full size 45 for the car. My on the person weapon is a Smith M&P 340 CT 357 mag. I have shot into phone books with both guns and neither penetrated the books but both went just as deep. If you are going to carry on your person if the gun is too bulky you tend not to carry so that is why i am saying this is a two gun deal or at least the smaller of the two which would be the Smith i recomended above. Very sweet shooting pistol and a pleasure to shoot with 38's and for carry the 357 rounds go in. good luck. When i meant neither penetrated the books i meant there were three shrink wraped together. Just wanted to clear that one up. Awsome experiment i will try with the next batch that come thru the mail:smt023


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Smoke Intheair said:


> will probably get a concealed carry permit in the near future... From my experience I know I like a medium to full size SA/DA pistol with a decocker.





Smoke Intheair said:


> I like the Springfield XD subcompact and Taurus Millenium for cc (although they are both plastic and DAO).


Tim,

Kinda contradictory - size.

You will not be getting unbiased or useful recommendations if you aren't specific about your own requirements. Suggest you go to a range and rent a bunch of guns to narrow down what you like.

Any size gun can be concealed if you are willing to adapt clothing and get an appropriate holster.


----------



## 10-8Surf10-8Surferer (Feb 2, 2009)

I love my SigP229 in 40 cal. Very accurate gun with a barrel a little shorter than a full size semi. I was talking with the Sig rep and he made a great case for the sig 357 round. Goes to battery more reliably than the 40 due to the chocked down round and casing. Having said that, I have had wonderful reliablity from my 40. Nothing plastic about the Sig. Solid weapon and dependable. Word to the wise, only use Sig factory springs. Don't use after market ones (i.e. Wolf). You'll regret it!


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome from North Carolina. I have a sig p220 carry and love it. I also have a glock 23 and I would not turn around for the difference in knock down power. The glock is lighter for carry but with more recoil. The sig shoots sweeter to me but I have had it longer. If you can find a range that rents I would go that route and choose what feels right for you.


----------



## fnr (Feb 12, 2009)

fn 45 simply the best - better than all the rest


----------

